# What colour is my horse? Gray Tobiano/Skewbald/Blue and white? How big will she get



## Jaisie (Aug 21, 2011)

*What colour is my horse? Gray Tobiano/Skewbald/Blue and white? How big will she get?*

Sorry I know I have asked this question once before. I have had my horse 2 months now.

She was sold as a skewbald, but I call her a 'blue & white' as I am unsure of what colour you would call her. Have been told she may be a Gray Tobiano or Gray Overo?

She has gray and white patches over her and a couple of small brown spots, one large brown spot on her back. Her mother was blue and white.

She was sold to me as 3/4 Thoroughbred and 1/4 Welsh Cob. What breed do you think she looks like?

Also, she is currently 16.2hh and has just turned 3 years old. How big do you think she will make? 

Sorry for all the questions, here are some pictures of her:




















Thanks


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

were you going to post pictures of make us guess?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you talking about the horse in your profile barn? If so, she is a grey and white, looks to be tobiano. Definitely not blue roan. She would technically be a skewbald, yes. Since she is not black & white she cannot be piebald 
As for height, she probably wont get much taller than she already is. Maybe another inch but she will start filling out.


----------



## Jaisie (Aug 21, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> were you going to post pictures of make us guess?


Sorry I accidentally created the post without typing in everything (I am new to this forum haha) Thanks for advice


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Tobiano and I also see splash. Grey.


----------



## Jaisie (Aug 21, 2011)

What do you mean splash?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Splash: Splashed White | Equine Color Genetics variety of mostly splash only horses here. But, it's what's giving your horse the face marking. Splash tends to be bottom heavy and sometimes runs off to one side of the face. 

http://colorgenetics.info/equine/gallery/v/white/multi/?g2_page=1 there are some splash/tobianos in this one too, you just need to go digging for them.


----------



## Jaisie (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks  very interesting


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Grey Tobiano, no doubt.


----------

